# Gator Classic Flathead Tournament



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We had a good time fishing the Gator Classic this weekend. It was a real slow night fishing the chipola so we moved on to the might Apalach and it treated us well. We didn't get a bite until 4:30 saturday morning but it was all worth it. We put a 5, 15, and 22 pound flathead in the boat. Needless to say we used our last bream to score that 22# pound fish and called it a morning and headed home. Big fish of the tournament was 35#.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

video coming later today....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

some nice looking fish you got there


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice video but he was taking his sweet time with that fish I would have been stressing out, I would have been saying "AHH GET HIM IN THE BOAT!!! REEL REEL REEL!"


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Ha I turned the audio off, but that's exactly what i was saying. That's a new reel though and it only has 30#mono on it so he was taking it easy. He wasn't sure how big he was.


----------

